

What Caused the Sidekick Failure? - hko
http://www.hiptop3.com/archives/what-caused-the-sidekick-fail

======
ErrantX
Seems like wild conjecture; have they got any sources?

------
DavidSJ
"it's destruction" = "it is destruction"

"its destruction" = "the destruction of it"

